# R32 13" brake conversion instructions



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

http://www.europeancarweb.com/tech/0402ec_brakes
Autotech's conversion kit
http://www.autotech.com/catalog/brakesys.htm








18" wheels recommended.
some 17" wheels may fit... [email protected] in the Wheel & Tire forum can help you find the appropiate 17" wheel


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: R32 13" brake conversion instructions (GT17V)*

Besides blue paint, are the R32 rear brakes the same as the 337 or TT rears?
Is the fitment on a regular MkIV plug and play or is a spacer required as hinted in the 337 thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...11264
The Autotech info and install threads don't get into those details. Also I assume the R32 rear brakes can be installed without removing the hub - just trim the dust shield right?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

The rear brakes.... caliper is the same as the TT225 & 337
The caliper carrier, is the same thing as the TT225, not the 337, why? AWD rear suspension.
In order to fit the TT225 or R32 caliper and carrier on FWD MK4's you need a spacer & bolt kit-- from ECS tuning


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Thanks for confirming. Here's a link for future reference:
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...=1781
Rear conversion update
The ECStuning adapters were a little tricky to work with. They do not center the caliper carrier about the rotor 100% - they are about 0.5mm off such that the outboard end of the carrier comes quite close to the rotor. While you are tightening the bolts down you have to be very careful to line everything up. ECS = 5.5mm spacer. Should really be a 6mm spacer.
Here is a picture of the ECS adapter installed:








And a picture of what happens if you don't tighten things without aligning everything exactly:








You need to remove or trim the OEM 9.1" dust shield in order to fit the 10.1" rotors. I used tin snips and pliers to bend the shield out of the way:


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Ran into some issues with installing the front R32 brakes with the brake hoses. Solution, use the Autotech R32-specific conversion hoses, not the OEM R32 hoses.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3045244



_Modified by phatvw at 5:45 PM 2-10-2007_


----------



## Ryan @ Autotech (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Phatvw has a pretty good DIY thread on the link he posted above; the correct brake lines to fit an R32 brake kit up to any other Mk4 vehicle are included in our R32 big brake conversion for the Mk4 chassis, and should keep installation issues to a minimum. 
If you happen to have sourced an R32 brake setup anywhere else then Autotech and need the lines separately to correctly get the parts to work, the stainless braided lines are $27.00 each, part number 10.611.1950MTK. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Nice work!


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (dieselgti)*

Sorry to take this thread from dead but what about matching caliper displaced volume & master cylinder displaced volume including brake pedal travel? is it the stock 1.8T master cylinder the same as the MK4 R32?


----------



## Zowexx (Sep 23, 2013)

sorry for raising this thread from beyond the grave but carriers ? does ANYONE know the cc of the bolts ? cause i have access to a cnc machine ! with hieght width etc etc


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Zowexx said:


> sorry for raising this thread from beyond the grave but carriers ? does ANYONE know the cc of the bolts ? cause i have access to a cnc machine ! with hieght width etc etc


wait, you want to CNC bolts for the carriers?

And, I know it's a few years late for the other question - but 1.8t/vr6/r32 run the same MC (only difference is for traction control)


----------



## Zowexx (Sep 23, 2013)

KG18t said:


> wait, you want to CNC bolts for the carriers?
> 
> And, I know it's a few years late for the other question - but 1.8t/vr6/r32 run the same MC (only difference is for traction control)


I want the measurments for the bolt holes to the carriers so i can make my own since i cant seem to find them anywhere .. what do u mean by but 1.8t/vr6/r32 run the same MC (only difference is for traction control
)


----------

